# Wie oft funktioniert eine Schutzschaltung im Netzteil?



## WRC-User (31. August 2016)

Frage geschlossen.


----------



## DKK007 (31. August 2016)

Die Frage wäre natürlich welche Schutzschaltung gegriffen hat. 

Das Netzteil scheint schon recht alt zu sein. Das solltest du besser gegen ein E10 400W, HX450 oder G450M tauschen.


----------



## WRC-User (31. August 2016)

Das Netzteil ist alt ja, aber das hier ist Fabrikneu und hat noch nie probleme gemacht. nur ich will wissen wie oft hebt eine schutzschaltung?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (31. August 2016)

Schutzschaltungen (Solang es keine Schmelzsicherung ist) heben länger als das gesamte NT. 
Wie gesagt, das Gerät ist eher meh und eher weniger für so ein gutes System geeignet.


----------



## WRC-User (31. August 2016)

Und ich hab gedacht man bekommt hier antworten was mit der frage zu tuhn haben weil deswegen bin ich auch von gutefrage hierher gewechselt manman...

Was ist daran falsch? mein System zieht gerade mal bloß 450Watt selbst mit hochgetakteter CPU auf 4.8Ghz und zieht unter maximalen Last bloß 500W


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. September 2016)

Zu deiner Frage: einmal implementiert, funktionieren die immer. M. W. Unterliegen die keinem beachtenswertem Alterungsprozess, auch nicht bei Benutzung. 
Auf der anderen Seite musst du überlegen, dass das NT als letzten Ausweg abschaltet, weil etwas falsch läuft. Von demher wird das Netzteil entweder unsachgemäß behandelt (OCP, OPP, SCP) mit Überlast (was bei dir niemals passieren sollte, es sei denn du schließt was kurz) oder es liegt ein Fehler vor (OVP, UVP, OTP). Alles Situationen, die Das Gerät nicht sonderlich mag und es mehr strapaziert. 
Hättest du den letzten Beitrag gelesen, den ich über deinem geschrieben habe, hättest du das selbe in kurz gehabt.


----------



## DOcean (1. September 2016)

NT Diskussion hier sind echt gut... da traut man sich gar nicht was zu sagen geschweige denn einen eigenen Thread zu eröffnen...das kauf die ein neues NT ist hier schon fast Mantra artig...

Aber zum Thema:

kommt drauf an 

kommt drauf an welcher Fehler auftritt, z.B. auf welcher Schiene (12V,5V,...) und was für ein Fehler es ist (satter Kurzschluss, "nur" Überstorm)

kommt drauf an welche Schutzschaltungen verbaut sind und wie diese ausgelegt sind
Es gibt Schutzschaltungen die sind nachdem sie einmal ausgelöst haben kaputt (man denke nur mal an die Schraubsicherungen von früher) und
es gibt welche die können das theoretisch unendlich oft verkraften

Daher ist es schwer zu sagen wie oft die Schutzschaltungen auslösen dürfen bevor etwas kaputt ist, tendenziell gilt aber desto teurer das NT desto besser die Schutzschaltungen desto öfter "dürfen" die auch eingreifen.
Aber das gilt wieder nur tendenziell auch Markenhersteller die NT für 200€ verkaufen bauen mal Mist...


----------



## Threshold (1. September 2016)

WRC-User schrieb:


> Und ich hab gedacht man bekommt hier antworten was mit der frage zu tuhn haben weil deswegen bin ich auch von gutefrage hierher gewechselt manman...



Die Frage ist doch eher, wieso sollte eine Schutzschaltung in einem Netzteil nur Nx mal funktionieren?
Denkst du, dass da ein Zähler drin ist, der registriert, wie oft die Schutzschaltungen schon ausgelöst haben und das Netzteil nach erreichen der Grenze plötzlich kaputt ist?

Hast du einen Kurzschluss, löst die Schutzschaltung aus. Solange du den Kurzschluss nicht beseitigt, wird die Schutzschaltung immer auslösen.


----------



## INU.ID (1. September 2016)

Ich hab mal etwas aufgeräumt. 8 OT-Postings entfernt, eines bzgl. OT bereinigt. Ich kann auch nicht verstehen was, scheinbar gerade beim Thema Netzteil, so schwer daran ist, beim eigentlichen Thema zu bleiben? 


DOcean schrieb:


> NT Diskussion hier sind echt gut... da traut man  sich gar nicht was zu sagen geschweige denn einen eigenen Thread zu  eröffnen...das kauf die ein neues NT ist hier schon fast Mantra  artig...


Jap, das nimmt fast schon krankhafte Züge an.


----------



## DOcean (1. September 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch eher, wieso sollte eine Schutzschaltung in einem Netzteil nur Nx mal funktionieren?



Grundsätzlich hast du recht, eine Schutzschaltung sollte immer und auf ewig ihren Dienst tun.

Aber vorallem im Billigsegment wird an den Schutzschaltungen gespart, da wird dann z.B. nur eine interne Sicherung verbaut (eine Schmelzsicherung) die nach einmal
auslösen natürlich nicht noch einmal ihren Dienst tut (aber dann tut das ganze Gerät nicht mehr).
Teilweise wird sogar auf den Sockel verzichtet, d.h. zum Wechsel mußt du zum Lötkolben greifen...

Wenn am Kupfer oder an der Qualität der Bauteile gespart wird kann es auch sein das irgendwann die Bauteile die den hohen Strom tragen müssen nach x Kurzschlüssen hin sind...


----------



## Threshold (1. September 2016)

DOcean schrieb:


> Aber vorallem im Billigsegment wird an den Schutzschaltungen gespart, da wird dann z.B. nur eine interne Sicherung verbaut (eine Schmelzsicherung) die nach einmal
> auslösen natürlich nicht noch einmal ihren Dienst tut (aber dann tut das ganze Gerät nicht mehr).
> Teilweise wird sogar auf den Sockel verzichtet, d.h. zum Wechsel mußt du zum Lötkolben greifen...



Na ja, wer solche Netzteile kauft, hat sowieso selbst Schuld.
Genauso die Leute, die Netzteile kaufen, die keine brauchbaren Schutzschaltungen implementiert haben.

Und deswegen nerven mich auch solche Meinungen.



DOcean schrieb:


> NT Diskussion hier sind echt gut... da traut man sich gar nicht was zu sagen geschweige denn einen eigenen Thread zu eröffnen...das kauf die ein neues NT ist hier schon fast Mantra artig...



Das ist schlicht falsch.
Jeder, der hier fragt, kriege eine entsprechende Antwort und dass nach dem Netzteil gefragt wird, was verbaut ist, ist meiner Meinung nach völlig normal, denn lieber frage ich vorher nach, was drin ist als wenn sich der User hinterher meldet, dass die neue Karte abgebraucht ist, weil er noch ein billig Netzteil drin hatte oder es so alt ist, dass es mit der neuen Hardware explodiert ist.

Und wenn ich mir jetzt den Startpost hier durchlese und sehe, dass dort ein 6700k verbaut ist, der mal locker 350€ kostet und auf 4,8GHz übertaktet ist, dann ist nichts falsch daran, darauf hinzuweisen, dass das Netzteil, das er aktuell benutzt, nicht das Beste ist, unabhängig davon, wie oft die Schutzschaltungen greifen.


----------



## INU.ID (1. September 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> dann ist nichts falsch daran, darauf hinzuweisen, dass das Netzteil, das er aktuell benutzt,* nicht das Beste ist*


Da hast du völlig Recht. Nur ist das was ich hier von dir gequotet habe nicht das, was "ihr" (ich denke ihr wisst wen ich anspreche) macht. Und problematisch wird es auch immer dann, wenn ein solcher Hinweis schon erfolgte, und immer wieder und wieder erfolgt, mit dem Resultat das man sich anschließend mehr über die vermeintliche Qualität des Netzteils unterhält, und die eigentliche Frage (das Topic) einfach konsequent ignoriert. Dazu kommt, das der Ton die Musik macht. Und gerade bzgl. Netzteile wird in der Regel (und offensichtlich auch immer von den selben Usern!) nicht sachlich argumentiert, sondern einfach immer die gleichen stumpfen Phrasen rausgehauen, oder (wie hier) auch noch der Besitzer des entsprechendes NTs direkt oder indirekt angegangen (er könne nicht lesen und verstehen usw).

Mir persönlich (als User) ist es auch komplett egal wenn jemand meint die Weisheit mit Löffeln "gegessen" zu haben. Womit ich (auch als Mod) ein Problem habe, ist die herablassende Art mit der sowas regelmäßig passiert. Werf es in den Schrott, wie konnte man sich sowas nur kaufen, das ist eben nicht dasselbe wie "nicht das Beste", es ist nicht mal das Gleiche...


Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist schlicht falsch.


Nein, es ist leider ganz genau so.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. September 2016)

Das Problem bei solch billigsten Eimern ist schlicht, dass an jeder Ecke und Kante gespart wurde.
Ein B8 konnte ich leider noch nicht von innen bestaunen, daher auch keinen Blick auf den Sicherungschip werfen...

Dennoch: Die Spannungsregulation solcher Teile ist zum Teil wirklich schlecht und kann dann in Bereiche gehen, die die Hardware zerstören.
Sei es Spannungen im unteren Bereich der Spezifikation (auf +12V) oder eben am oberen Bereich der Spezifikation (+5V), beides ist nicht besonders gesund für die Komponenten...

Was jetzt genau hier schief geht, ist schwer zu sagen, dass das Netzteil aber ausgetauscht werden muss, um Schäden an der Hardware zu vermeiden, doch sehr wahrscheinlich. Insbesondere wenn man vermutet, dass *das Netzteil abschaltet*, sollte nicht lange gefackelt werden und es getauscht werden...

Zumal hier für CPU, Board und Kühler locker 500€ ausgegeben wurden, dann aber eines der billigen Netzteile verwendet wurde...
Für nur ein paar Euronen mehr, hätte man wirklich brauchbare Netzteile bekommen können -> Cougar LX500, GX-S 450W. Beide gerade mal ~15€ teurer als das B8, bei Mindfactory...


----------



## DOcean (1. September 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> [...]



und genau dein Post ist das Problem, du scheinst die Fragestellung nicht verstanden zu haben...

Er fragt nach den Schutzschaltungen und ob diese abnutzen, er schreibt weder das sein Sys instabil noch das es abstürzt, vlt interessiert ihn einfach nur wie sowas funktioniert...

Er hätte genauso alles Info zu seinem NT/Sys weglassen können, das hätte an der Frage nichts geändert!

Jetzt stell dir mal vor er hätte das gemacht, wäre dein Post dann noch sinnvoll und zum Thema beitragend?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. September 2016)

Sind doch immer die Gleichen hier, die den Leuten neue Netzteile andrehen wollen, egal ob das Thema des Threads war oder nicht. Es muss nur das Wort "Netzteil" erwähnt werden, schon kommen die offiziellen PCGHX-Hobby-Netzteilverkäufer angekrochen


----------



## Threshold (1. September 2016)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Da hast du völlig Recht. Nur ist das was ich hier von dir gequotet habe nicht das, was "ihr" (ich denke ihr wisst wen ich anspreche) macht. Und problematisch wird es auch immer dann, wenn ein solcher Hinweis schon erfolgte, und immer wieder und wieder erfolgt, mit dem Resultat das man sich anschließend mehr über die vermeintliche Qualität des Netzteils unterhält, und die eigentliche Frage (das Topic) einfach konsequent ignoriert. Dazu kommt, das der Ton die Musik macht. Und gerade bzgl. Netzteile wird in der Regel (und offensichtlich auch immer von den selben Usern!) nicht sachlich argumentiert, sondern einfach immer die gleichen stumpfen Phrasen rausgehauen, oder (wie hier) auch noch der Besitzer des entsprechendes NTs direkt oder indirekt angegangen (er könne nicht lesen und verstehen usw).



Also, es gibt einen Hinweis, dass das Netzteil nicht das beste ist, dazu wird die Frage des TS beantwortet.
Was willst du noch?
Dass nicht nur einer sondern ein paar sagen, dass das Netzteil nicht gut ist, ist nichts Neues.
In anderen Threads wird mehrfach genannt, dass das Mainboard, die Grafikkarte, der Kühler, der RAM, bla bla bla nicht so gut ist.
wo ist der Unterschied?



INU.ID schrieb:


> Mir persönlich (als User) ist es auch komplett egal wenn jemand meint die Weisheit mit Löffeln "gegessen" zu haben. Womit ich (auch als Mod) ein Problem habe, ist die herablassende Art mit der sowas regelmäßig passiert. Werf es in den Schrott, wie konnte man sich sowas nur kaufen, das ist eben nicht dasselbe wie "nicht das Beste", es ist nicht mal das Gleiche...



Wenn ich was als "schrott" betitel, hat das einerseits einen Grund, andererseits formuliere ich immer mal über überspitzt, damit eben die Leute darauf aufmerksam werden, dass da was nicht ganz in Ordnung ist.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Nein, es ist leider ganz genau so.



Nein,.ist es nicht.
Du kannst nicht einfach -- nur weil ein paar Leute irgendwas posten -- alles über einen Kamm scheren.
In diesem Forum wird sehr detailliert aufgeklärt, und wenn da jemand dabei ist, der einfach nur posten will oder Unsinn verbreitet, wird das richtig gestellt.
Leider kommen dann hin und wieder Moderatoren vorbei gelaufen, die das nicht voneinander trennen können und alles als Spamm deklariere und löschen.
Das finde ich dann wieder blöd.


----------



## INU.ID (1. September 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Also, es gibt einen Hinweis, dass das Netzteil *nicht das beste* ist, *dazu wird die Frage des TS beantwortet*. Was willst du noch?


Das du aufhörst zu fantasieren. Ich sehe noch immer jedes der *8* gelöschten (für euch User ausgeblendeten) Postings, und kann bei diesem Satz von dir nicht mal mehr müde lächeln. Hier mal dein Posting, nachdem schon 3 vor dir das Netzteil bemängelt, aber *keine* zur Frage passende Antwort gegeben haben:


			
				Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja, für die Grafikkarte reicht das System Power aus, aber wieso kaufst du dir so einen Schinken? Da hättest du mal besser 20€ mehr ausgegeben.


Und dann schreibst du ernsthaft:


> In diesem Forum wird *sehr detailliert aufgeklärt*, und wenn da jemand  dabei ist, der einfach nur posten will oder Unsinn verbreitet, wird das  richtig gestellt.


Sry, aber das ist schon hochgradig zynisch von dir. Und mehr will ich dazu auch nicht mehr sagen. Ehrlich gesagt komme ich mir langsam verarscht vor, und das mag ich überhaupt nicht. Damit ist hier alles gesagt. Wenn noch was unklar ist, dann schick mir ne PM.

Und jetzt bitte wieder zum Thema zurück.


----------



## Schleifer (1. September 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> In diesem Forum wird sehr detailliert aufgeklärt



häufig in vielen Bereichen korrekt, bei Netzteilen aber leider nicht der Fall.
"Welches Netzteil hast Du?"  "Das ist zu alt, das muss dringendst ausgetauscht werden!"
Detaillierte Beratung sieht anders aus


----------



## Threshold (1. September 2016)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Sry, aber das ist schon hochgradig zynisch von dir. Und mehr will ich dazu auch nicht mehr sagen. Ehrlich gesagt komme ich mir langsam verarscht vor, und das mag ich überhaupt nicht. Damit ist hier alles gesagt. Wenn noch was unklar ist, dann schick mir ne PM.



Aber ich. 
Ich habe einen Hinweis gegeben, dass das Netzteil nicht sooo gut ist und die Frage des TS beantwortet. Exakt den Post hast du verlinkt. Den Post, wo ich die Frage beantworte, hast du nicht verlinkt, komisch.
Dieser Thread ist *kein *Netzteil Beratungsthread. Daher gibt es auch keine großartigen Erklärungen, denn das Netzteil hat er ja schon, er will es sich nicht erst kaufen.

Wie gesagt, Darauf hinweisen, dass es nicht so gut ist und die Frage beantworten.* Exakt das habe ich gemacht.*
Und mehr gibt es dazu von mir nicht, da die Frage des TS beantwortet ist.



Schleifer schrieb:


> häufig in vielen Bereichen korrekt, bei Netzteilen aber leider nicht der Fall.
> "Welches Netzteil hast Du?"  "Das ist zu alt, das muss dringendst ausgetauscht werden!"
> Detaillierte Beratung sieht anders aus



Wie oft denn noch. hier geht es *nicht *um eine Netzteil Beratung, es ist nur ein Hinweis.


----------



## Pu244 (1. September 2016)

Zum eigentlichen Thema:

Da die Schutzschaltungen ja im Endeffekt einfach nur das Netzteil abschalten, wenn die jeweiligen Werte über- oder unterschritten werden, dürften sie keine Begrenzung haben und länger halten als die übrigen Komponenen im Netzteil. Das ist dann schon der eigentlich kritische Punkt: hat der Abschaltgrund einen Schaden am Netzteil verursacht?

Bei meinem billigen Rombutech 500W von 2008 haben die Schutzschaltungen (offenbar) gegriffen. Es hat sich bei meinem Phenom II X4 940 BE beim 3D Mark 2006 (glaube zumindest das es der war) oder Anno 1701/1404 mit ca. 330W Primärlast nach einigen Minuten abgeschaltet, beim Fur Mark und Prime 95 gingen bei 450W nach wenigen Sekunden die Lichter aus (obwohl es einzeln funktionierte [ein untrügliches Zeichen für ein neues Netzteil]). Danach stank es nach billigem Föhn, man muß kein Genie sein um zu erkennen das sich hier irgendwas abnutzt. Generell dürfte das in Fällen, in welchem die OTP (Überhitzungsschutz), OCP/OPP (Überlastschutz) oder SCP (Kurzschlußsicherung) greift, zutreffen.

Weniger kritisch sind Über- und Unterspannungsschutz, da geht das Netzteil einfach aus und dürfte nicht beschädigt werden (der Rest der Hardware ist dann eine andere Sache).

Generell kann man sagen dass das Ansprechen einer Schutzschaltung ein akutes Warnsignal ist und darauf hinweist das irgendetwas so nicht stimmt.


----------



## poiu (1. September 2016)

Es gibt verschiedene Arten von Schutzschaltungen, einige dienen primär nicht dazu denn PC zu schützen sondern eigentlich das NT vor Beschädigung und somit auch im Endeffekt dann die Hardware.

Andere wie OVP, UVP sollen die Spannungen innerhalb der Spec halten.

Schutzschaltungen können mehrfach greifen ( Ausnahme natürlich Schmelzsicherungen) jedoch ist das immer eine Notfall Situation, es kann also sein bei mehrfachen greifen irgendwann was kaputt geht.

Es gab hier über die Jahre mal so Fälle wie " immer wenn ich PC einschalte geht er aus, drücke ich denn Schalter auf der Rückseite startet er und geht dann wieder aus, das habe ich mehrfach widerholt nun reagiert der PC gar nicht"

so oder ähnlich war mal ein markanter Fall

Natürlich kann es dann auch passieren das bei solchen provozierten Auslösen auch Hardware beschädigt wird im NT oder am PC.

100% Sicherheit gibt es nie.

Das B8 stammt von FSP normalerweise sind die eigentlich ganz zuverlässig in diesem Punkt aber das sind halt wie bereits erwähnt spar Modelle ob und an welcher Stelle der Rot Stift gezogen wurde kann ich nicht sagen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. September 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie oft denn noch. hier geht es *nicht *um eine Netzteil Beratung, es ist nur ein Hinweis.



Omg, niemand braucht diesen "Hinweis". 

Wenn ich in jedem Thread den aktuellen Spritpreis poste, ist das auch ein Hinweis. Es ist aber nicht das Thema des Threads zutun/das was der TE wissen wollte. 

Ihr müsst nicht jedes mal pauschal ein "kauf dir ein neues Netzteil"-Hinweis hinklatschen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. September 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Omg, niemand braucht diesen "Hinweis".


Schön, dass du das zu entscheiden hast. 


> Ihr müsst nicht jedes mal pauschal ein "kauf dir ein neues Netzteil"-Hinweis hinklatschen.


Nun, es ist ja auch gerechtfertigt. Wenn das Gerät eben Mist oder zu alt ist, ist das doch normal. 
Fakt ist, das so ein Netzteil dieser Preis und Technikklasse eigentlich eher weniger was Für High End Hardware ist. 
Technisch veraltet und eine eher günstige Basis. 
Bei Der Grafikkarte noch okay, aber für etwas mehr Geld hätte man besseres bekomm.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. September 2016)

Schleifer schrieb:


> Detaillierte Beratung sieht anders aus


Wie kommst du zu diesem Schluss?
Warum sollten wir die für den fragenden gefährlichere Möglichkeit empfehlen?!

Dir ist schon klar, was passieren kann, wenn das Netzteil defekt oder schlicht ungeeignet ist???

Da kann dir z.B. die (übertaktete) Grafikkarte abrauchen, weil die Spannungsregler die 11V vom Netzteil nicht so super finden. Oder die Festplatten aufgrund der Spannungsschwankungen oder den 6V auf der +5V Leitung...
Und so weiter und so fort...



DOcean schrieb:


> und genau dein Post ist das Problem, du scheinst die Fragestellung nicht verstanden zu haben...


Doch, ich habe sehr wohl verstanden, worum es ging und auch was das Problem sein könnte.
Genau deswegen habe ich auch geraten, das Netzteil NICHT weiter zu nutzen, denn wenn die *Schutz*schaltungen greifen, wäre das eigentlich ein Moment, die _Alarmglocken leuten zu lassen_, denn das bedeutet ja, dass ein schützenswerter Zustand eingetreten ist![/b]

Und jetzt ist die Frage, was das nun war:
Unterspannung
Überspannung
Überlast
Überhitzung

In allen Fällen muss man sich Gedanken um das ganze machen, gerade wenn man eine Über- oder Unterspannungssituation vermuten muss, was aufgrund der Grafikkarte ja nun auch nicht auszuschließen ist...
Du hast hier 'mal eben' Lastwechsel von 400W, mehrfach pro Sekunde, dass das Netzteil damit nicht klar kommt, ist durchaus im Bereich des möglichen...



DOcean schrieb:


> Er fragt nach den Schutzschaltungen und ob diese abnutzen, er schreibt weder das sein Sys instabil noch das es abstürzt, vlt interessiert ihn einfach nur wie sowas funktioniert...


Nein, er hat geschrieben, dass bei bestimmten Situationen das System abschaltet oder neustartet. Es handelte sich dabei um ein i-6500K auf  einem Asrock Z170 Extreme 3 Board,  gepart mit einer GTX 1070...

Und, wie schon weiter oben beschrieben, ist eine Situation, in der eine Schutzschaltung greift, welche auch immer das sein mag, nicht gesund für die Komponenten, die dabei beschädigt werden!



DOcean schrieb:


> Er hätte genauso alles Info zu seinem NT/Sys weglassen können, das hätte an der Frage nichts geändert!
> 
> Jetzt stell dir mal vor er hätte das gemacht, wäre dein Post dann noch sinnvoll und zum Thema beitragend?


Das ist aber nur deine Meinung...

Denn wenn er das gemacht hätte, hätte man erst einmal nachgefragt, worum es denn nun eigentlich ging und was denn nun Sache ist...

Aber was wirklich gar nicht geht, ist, dass DU und einige andere diesen Thread aus dem Ruder laufen lassen, obwohl wir einen thread haben, in dem wir Dinge über Netzteile diskutieren könnten...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. September 2016)

WRC-User schrieb:
			
		

> Wie oft funktioniert eine Schutzschaltung im Netzteil?


Hallo TE,

Deine Frage ist gut. Netzteile haben heute elektronische Schutzschaltungen. Es gibt einen Chip, und der überwacht bestimmte Grenzwerte, z.B. Stromstärken, Spannungen, Temperaturen etc. Fällt ein Wert aus dem Rahmen, dann schaltet der Chip das Netzteil innerhalb von Milisekunden ab, ähnlich wie es FI-Schutzschalter im Sicherungskasten von Häusern machen. An dem Chip verschleißt nichts und wenn er ordnungsgemäß funktioniert, was durchaus nicht bei allen Netzteilen der Fall ist und oder Grenzwerte z.T. arg grob definiert wurden bzw. nur sehr grob gemessen werden, dann macht er das ein lebenlang, auch ihn zehn Jahren. Schutzschaltungen geben Sicherheit, wenn man den Rechner laufen lässt und das Haus verlässt. 

Es sind keine Schmelzsicherungen oder anderes nur einmal nutzbares. Trotzdem sind Art und Umfang der Schutzschaltungen in Netzteilen sehr unterschiedlich. Ein Blick in gute Tests zum eigenen Netzteil lohnt darum, hin und wieder werden diese getestet. Auch lohnt die Suche nach bestimmten Fehlerbildern, die netzteilabhängig auftauchen können. 
Z.B. das LC-Power Gold Series LC9450, von hiesigen "Experten" immer wieder als tauglich eingestuft, hat in einigen Fällen ganz massiv versagt, weil Schutzschaltungen nicht funktionierten. Ein Bauteil anschauen und eine Bauteil testen sind zwei grundlegend unterschiedliche Dinge. Die Frage ist darum zuerst, funktioneren sie überhaupt, und erst danach, wie oft machen sie es.

Wenn eine Schutzschaltung einmal gegriffen hat, ist das Netzteil dadurch nicht beschädigt worden. Trotzdem sollte man in Fall des Falles immer versuchen, die Ursache zu finden. Denn es gibt durchaus Probleme, die zu Bränden führen können, ohne das eine Schutzschaltung anspringt. Kleine Fehlströme erzeugen zum Teil eine hohe lokale  Wärmeentwicklung. Prinzipiell wäre ein Rauchmelder im Rechner eine vernünftige Idee, gibt es aber glaube ich noch nicht. Oder auch eine Infrarotüberwachung an ein paar Gehäusepunkten, die z.B. auf Temperaturen über 100°C reagiert. Auch das gibt es glaube ich noch nicht.


----------



## INU.ID (2. September 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nein, er hat geschrieben, dass bei bestimmten Situationen das System abschaltet oder neustartet.


Das ist doch nicht mehr zu fassen. Mit keinem Wort hat er gesagt das sein System abschaltet. Im Gegenteil, er hat sogar wiederholend gesagt:


WRC-User schrieb:


> Das Netzteil ist alt ja, aber *das hier ist Fabrikneu und hat noch nie probleme gemacht*. *ich will nur wissen* wie oft hebt eine schutzschaltung?


Was genau ist so schwer daran zu verstehen? Er hatte eine einfache Frage gestellt, doch statt Antworten gab es erstmal nur Spam und Offtopic, und sogar indirekte persönliche Angriffe.

Das war jetzt auch das letzte mal das ich mir sowas angeschaut habe. Ich habe es mit Worten versucht, habe weder verwarnt noch Punkte vergeben. Aber einige User sind offensichtlich nicht in der Lage, die einfachsten Fragen oder Aufforderungen zu verstehen. Stattdessen wird sogar noch versucht das eigene Fehlerverhalten "wegzudiskutieren". Die betroffenen User dürfen sich hiermit als von mir letztmalig Verwarnt betrachten. Zukünftig werde ich dieses Thema streng nach Vorschrift moderieren, denn alles andere hat ganz offensichtlich keinen Sinn. Wenn es eines gibt was ich nicht leiden kann, dann ist es das Ausnutzen meiner Gutmütigkeit.

Und da der Threadersteller seine Frage mittlerweile zurückgezogen hat, was ich auch absolut verstehen kann, wird der Thread jetzt geschlossen.


----------

